# Solved: Windows 8.1 Evaluation Copy Tag



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

I just recently moved up to Windows 8.1, everything installed great. But there's one little thing nagging me, its when looking at My Desktop, you see the words _"Windows 8.1 Pro Preview Evaluation copy. Build 9431_." Because I don't show any icons on My Desktop this is driving me crazy. Is there away of making it go away without having to uninstall Win 8.1 evaluation copy? I've attached a picture so can see.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

No, but when it expires, you will have go and buy a released copy of the final build, which you do not have. That said, if your machine was running Windows 8.0, before the Preview was installed, then you will have to convert back to the 8.0 version, so the 8.1 RTM update can be installed.

Later:
Have a read here http://microsoft-news.com/you-need-...de-from-windows-8-1-preview-to-final-version/


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can make it go away, but that won't accomplish much. You will need to replace it with the real version once it is released and that will be soon. There are likely to be many changes before 8.1 is released. *DaveA's* link should explain it all.


----------



## UserSupport_Pro (Oct 5, 2012)

Windows+ R
Run Box will open: type: regedit
Expand Hkey_Current_User--Control Panel-- Desktop--On Right side change PaintDesktopVersion to 0


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

I tried to run your regedit, but it was already set to 0. I've attached the screenshots.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I would suggest you google for your answer. There are third party offers which will "hack" the registry and do the job, but this forum, rightfully, does not permit such discussion.


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

it just hit me after reading your reply that I shouldn't be doing it, and I can just keep it there until the full release. but thank you


----------

